# 色狼



## legarcon

色狼 英語如何說/？謝謝


----------



## Jianfeng

nasty or naughty


----------



## Ghabi

You can actually say a "wolf", which has the same meaning in English.


----------



## raphiq

I've never heard anyone use the term "wolf" to refer to a "色狼." The most common used word would be "pervert."


----------



## Jerry Chan

raphiq said:


> I've never heard anyone use the term "wolf" to refer to a "色狼." The most common used word would be "pervert."



http://www.answers.com/topic/wolf
_Slang._  A man given to paying unwanted sexual attention to women.

http://wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?s=wolf
S: (n) *wolf*, woman chaser, skirt chaser, masher (a man who is aggressive in making amorous advances to women)


----------



## xiaolijie

"Womanizer" ?


----------



## philosophia85

Color wolf?  haha.  Well, depending on context, you can say a sex offender, a pervert, rapist....


----------



## xiaolijie

*色狼* doesn't mean "sex offender", "rapist" 
("sex offender", "rapist" are criminals, 色狼 is not)


----------



## Dragonseed

I think in many cases, "pervert" would be used in English where 色狼 is used in Chinese. Or maybe "sex pervert".


----------



## legarcon

thank you all of you guys!


----------



## Lamb67

A depraved man
Sex maniac.


----------



## SimonTsai

xiaolijie said:


> ("sex offender", "rapist" are criminals, 色狼 is not)


The English translation is probably case-sensitive. '色狼' are not necessarily criminals but often are:

呀啊！討厭！大雄是*大色狼*！
捷運廁所再傳*偷拍之狼*，警方估計逾三十人受害。


----------



## Lamb67

Post#12 doesn't seem to make any sense because whearas 'sex defender'  and 'rapist' are legal terms, SE LANG is not. Case-sensitive is a misuse unfortunately.😄


----------



## Oswinw011

I expect more context. Otherwise we are baying at the moon here.

Possible choice of words: lecher, hypersexual.


----------

